# the new Mozart'et 60 mins CBS



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this was just on tv in usa. what do you think? watch very interesting. she is 12 and has composed a opera! if its posted already sorry
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-12-year-old-prodigy-whose-first-language-is-mozart/


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Poor idiat, your opening a can of worms here.......
Lots of pro and contra's are been exchanged, mostly ending up messy .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Both her piano and violin playing is phenomenal! I am curious how her composing is.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ldiat said:


>


I think I just realized this was her own composition. It's ok, it sounds like a poor man's Mozart to my ears.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Her music is cute and childlike, seems fitting.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

What's interesting to me is that over and above the fact that her piano & violin playing is at the prodigy level is the fact that, as she puts it, melodies are coming into her head all the time. IMO, if melodies were coming into the heads of more of today's composers, we would be better off,


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> What's interesting to me is that over and above the fact that her piano & violin playing is at the prodigy level is the fact that, as she puts it, melodies are coming into her head all the time. IMO, if melodies were coming into the heads of more of today's composers, we would be better off,


I agree, but won't say I really love her music. Not yet at least!

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

60 mins and big names in classical are probably trying to use this little girl to expose more people to Classical music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I much prefer the piece she improvises based on four notes. It's interesting, people have told me my improv is better than what I compose.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I agree, but won't say I really love her music. Not yet at least!
> 
> :tiphat:


Well, it's a 12 year old. The wondrous thing is that she is composing Violin & Piano concertos and an opera which means she already has a command of the strengths & limitations of the instruments of the orchestra and the human voice. Imagine what she might do 10 years from now.

What really amazed me more than anything else was her violin playing. The tone and technique is excellent. I've played both violin & piano. The violin is much harder for young people. I sucked at it.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Poor idiat, your opening a can of worms here.......
> Lots of pro and contra's are been exchanged, mostly ending up messy .


Hi! but i am not fishing! and when i do i use artificial baits-plastic worms-crank baits-spinner baits....it was on 60 mins just thought i would share....OBTW small "L" l ps some one posted on google + about N Dessay. had to post several videos...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I eagerly awaiting the time when she comes into her adolescence and the results that will come from that musically, especially in her next opera, which I feel will perhaps be her greatest love and interest. For some reason, it seems like she's been 12 for years! I see her as a remarkable youngster and applaud her amazing native intelligence and healthy sense of well-being... Her optimism is a miracle in this oftentimes tragic and troubled world. When the time comes, I'm sure she'll deal with more of the deeper issue of life, especially relationships and love, in her own way without the dysfunction of so many neurotic composers of the modern era. It's not the dissonances or the experimentation of the music that's necessarily the problem, but that they didn't seem to view the universe and life itself as ultimately _friendly_ or even _alive_; nothing it seems but dead matter, neuroticism, and anxiety, perhaps a reflection of the madness of the turbulent war years of the last century when at times it seemed like there was no mercy in the world.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> I eagerly awaiting the time when she comes into her adolescence and the results that will come from that musically, especially in her next opera, which I feel will perhaps be her greatest love and interest. For some reason, it seems like she's been 12 for years! I see her as a remarkable youngster and applaud her amazing native intelligence and healthy sense of well-being... Her optimism is a miracle in this oftentimes tragic and troubled world. When the time comes, I'm sure she'll deal with more of the deeper issue of life, especially relationships and love, in her own way without the dysfunction of so many neurotic composers of the modern era. It's not the dissonances or the experimentation of the music that's necessarily the problem, but that they didn't seem to view the universe and life itself as ultimately _friendly_ or even _alive_; nothing it seems but dead matter, neuroticism, and anxiety, perhaps a reflection of the madness of the turbulent war years of the last century when at times it seemed like there was no mercy in the world.


I agree, except that I would say that dissonances tend to transmit those negative messages. It's not a mystery that dissonance is used in background music in movies to transmit danger, anxiety and action. You don't hear it in scenes of love and happiness. It was interesting to me that the music that both moved this young girl and came from within her was very traditional melodic tonal music.


----------

